# stocked rainbow trout houston



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

Never done before. Want some pointers on catching rainbow trout in Tom Bass park. They stock some every 2 weeks until March. What flies do I need to buy? How to work them.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those stockers have been fed a diet of commercial feeds and although they will hit flies, the most effective way to get them is bait, cheese, etc. 

They really aren't looking for insects....but a BH Prince nymph or other BH nymphs will generally get them...worked slowly across the bottom.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

gray gost said:


> Never done before. Want some pointers on catching rainbow trout in Tom Bass park. They stock some every 2 weeks until March. What flies do I need to buy? How to work them.


Not to hijack the thread, but I can honestly say I have fished that pond probably a hundred times now in the past 2 years. I have never seen a trout caught. If you do please let me know what you score them on. Ive tried everything from worms, corn, spinners, gulp, beetle spins, and everything in between. Now the catfish are a different story, I have slayed them on a regular basis. Also, meadowlark mentioned fishing on bottom, the pond was (probably still is) filled with the thick pond weed/algae. Thy filled it up recently, but it still fouls everything I have been throwing. Im out there all the time. If you see a red four door f150 with a black tonneau parked by the pavilion, look for the big ******* guy with a orange bucket and that'll be me.


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

*tom bass rainbows*

I fished there this evening for about an hour and caught 3 (10.5",12", 13.5 inches) on a small snelled salmon egg rig under a clear casting bobber.I used power bait (rainbow colored dough) rolled in a small ball and shoved the hook in it. First time I fished this pond, and I'm going back on Thursday.
Oh, I used a small ultralight spinning rig with 4# mono.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Central Texas Fly Fishers volunteer every year at "Kid Fest", a program for disadvantaged youth. They fish for farm raised trout in the indoor tanks at the TPWD fish hatchery.

These trout have never seen real insect, much less a fly. However, their instincts kick in and they cannot resist a well presented nymph or midge. 

Go SMALL. Size 12 to 14 or smaller. Be quick on the hookset, they will spit the fly out before you feel a hit.

Swing a tiny fly a couple of feet under a strike indicator. Use a trailer fly if possible. You should be able to catch some this way.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

*tom bass park 3 1/3/2013*

here is your proof for tom bass park. today i used gulp corn and super dupers.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ramon264 said:


> here is your proof for tom bass park. today i used gulp corn and super dupers.


They like the Berkley Powerbait Salmon Eggs 

Nice pics!

Ramon, you would be jealous. I have family in Mountain Home Arkansas where the White River flows and have been visiting there for over 15 years. I can honestly say of the many times I have fished the White, there has only been 1 or 2 times we have not limited on rainbow trout!:brew2:


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I fished the Brazos bend state park 1/13/13 and limited on rainbow on a 1/16th rooster tail in blue color. I tried 4 different mepps and nothing the moment I switched to the rooster tail it was on. I'd like to try tom bass this weekend.


----------



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

they are stocking burk-crenshaw in pasadena tomorrow around 11 am


----------



## frank23 (Jan 17, 2013)

Rainbow trout are demanded by majority of people because it is very tasty food. 
These rainbow trout are mainly fly fishers targets.


----------



## Canberra (Jan 27, 2013)

I have not fished that pond but have fished streams with stocked fish. They will hit insect and get wise quick to fishing pressure. Incredible eyesight so you need fluorocarbon line in the 7x range, I would not go larger than 6x tippet especially in still water. You can get away with heavier line in moving water.

You can land a 6 pound trout on 7x, just let them tire out and they come in.

Scented bait will be your best and use a #16 hook or smaller. Even flies smaller than #20 will work. Put those as a dropper under an attracted pattern.


----------

